# Patina Formulas for Brass, Bronze and Copper



## Alex (27/9/14)

http://www.sciencecompany.com/-W160.aspx

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (27/9/14)

Thanks @Alex, there is a "Patina" thread somewhere on this forum - I think it was started by @Rowan Francis round about February / March this year, but I can't find it, most probably archived I assume.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/9/14)

thanks @Alex , i will look for my info on patina's too .. Thanks @johan for reminding me .. !!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

